# Clown pleco



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

I just bought plants for a previously none plants tank and would like to know if Clown plecos are ok with plants. I know they are bad algae eaters but are known wood eaters but would they eat my plants as well?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi.

I keep a Clown Plec in one of my planted tanks and he doesn't bother them at all.

They differ from one fish to another for algae eating since there are a few different ones that are just titled "clown plec's" in the store. My particular guy seems to keep it in check.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Bushy nose plecos also work very well in planted tanks.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I had a clown pleco for almost 8 years I think. Mine never ate any plants, and stayed very small (~2").


----------



## carisma02uk (Mar 11, 2005)

hi in my 60gal i a clown plec 2 bristle nose (green and black) and a gibbiceps which may have to mve as i dont want him battering my dwarf hair grass and pygmy chains.
but none have even eaten my plants clowns just primerily eat wood so you will be fine.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have 2 clown plecs, and they like to scrape the leaves of any swords i put in there to transparency. so I don't put swords in there anymore. that's the only plant they bother.

along with driftwood, coconut shells are good too.


----------



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. Now all I need is a pleco that actually eats algea. What is your guys experience with Rubberlip plecos?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

what kind of algae are you trying to get rid of?


----------



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

It has a greenish brownish color is is more like a film on the glass (after a week of not cleaning it). It comes of very easy with the cleaning magnet but I enjoy having plecos and would like 1 that doesn't hide all day like the 2 bristlenose that I had previously.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Not sure they are gonna do it for you anyway....anybody else?


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Does it just come away if you wipe with your finger? The algae I mean. It sounds more like cyanobacteria (aka Blue green Algae, or BGA) then algae. If it is cyano, the pleco's won't touch it if I remember correctly. It's not actually an algae but a bacteria.

"if it is soft and slippery, if it has an 'earthy' smell, and if it moves over a period of several days, then it is blue green algae (cyanobacteria)" -HeyPK

Judging from what I read from a quick search, it's a nitrate shortage problem.
That's the long term problem, which would need to be fixed to prevent it coming back.

To start getting rid off it and keep it away, check out here

This is just a rough info on it from what I've gleaned from the forums. As always, I rayer: to those with more knowledge and experience.
Try searching the forum for cyano, cyanobacteria, BGA or blue green algae for more detailed info and related cases.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I think Reiner just has "green dust algae"...if you've ever had the cyano crap, you know it, it's really nasty.


----------



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

It's not slimy I think. Also when i go over it with the magnet it looks like the magnet is dragging a little dust cloud that just disappears into the water column. Also I just measured the nitrates last night and it was around 100ppm. That's the reason why I started with life plants now instead of the ugly plastic plants.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My first thought is that the algae you describe is diatoms, but there usually isn't a green tint to it, unless there is more than one kind mixed together.

Whoa, if your nitrates are 100 ppm, you _really_ need to step up your water changes. The plants alone aren't going to take care of that. I would try doing a daily 40 - 50 % change until you get your nitrates down to 20 - 30 ppm.

In regard to the Rubbernose Plec; yes they are nice small guys who do eat their share of algae. You have to remember that with most of the Plec's, you may not see them all that often since they're nocturnal, and they really aren't comfortable without a nice hiding place.


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

some will have to be scraped off. i havent found anything that will take care of all forms you can encounter. get your water right and you will have less problemsmy clowns dont do great since they hate light. but they stay small and i like them. just see them in shade.


----------



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

I bought a Flying Fox now and he doesn't clean the glass (which I don't mind since I got a cleaning magnet) but he did a great job on the rocks and driftwood in the past 3 days already.


----------

